# I-pilot transducer readings



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Wel I got the new Minn-Kota trolling motor with I-pilot and built in transducer, everything went well on the install, very impressed with the plug and play from the TM transducer to my old fishfinder. On the water for a test and motor worked perfect.. can life get any better now that my TM will fish for me?
The fishfinder was working real good for the first 30 minutes and then the rest of the evening it was alarming and flashing a message:
TRANSDUCER TURNED OFF
MISSING CONNECTION FROM TRANSDUCER TO FISHIFNDER...
or something to that effect...
I messed with the fishfinder all evening at different settings, checked all wiring, and cannot get those messages to stop. At one point I reset the fishfinder to factory settings and then all I could get was the factory animation to show on the screen.
This is an older (15 years old) Garmin 160 fishfinder but as I said earlier it was working at first just great, much clearer picture than before. 
Ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Enoneye...
you hooked the trolling motor and the fishfinder to the same battery... can't do that, must be seperate. Pull off the head of the TM, change out the burnt fuse and you'll be good to go.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanx EnonEye...
Signed, EnonEye


----------

